# Magnetventil effizient betreiben



## wackel_peter (13 September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach eine kostengünstigen lösung um magnetventile effizienter anzusprechen bzw zu betreiben.
es handelt sich um ein 2/2 Wege Ventil, direkt gesteuert mit einer Betriebsspannung von 24V DC.

bei dauerbetrieb wird es extrem heiß. um die wärme zu reduzieren würde ich es gerne effizienter ansteuern.
wenn man es beispielsweise mit 24V anziehen lässt und dann mit 12V den zustand hält reduziert sich die wärme natürlich erheblich.
leider bräuchte ich dann ein anderes netzteil (24V und 12V bzw 12V und 12V) und, was noch ärgerlicher ist, 2 digitale ausgänge pro ventil.

versuche mit pwm haben auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht. das ventil hielt nicht sicher den zustand. 

hat jemand evtl hardwareseitige lösungen für das problem?
ein anderes ventil kommt eide nicht in frage.


----------



## TimoK (13 September 2012)

Hält das Ventil denn bei 12 Volt zuverlässig? Was sagt der Hersteller dazu? Was ist das denn für ein Ventil, vielleicht kann man etwas an der Bauart verändern, ohne das gesamte Ventil zu tauschen (Stromlos offen / zu )...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2012)

Schau mal bei Lütze, da hat mir gestern ein Vertriebler Ventilstecker vorgestellt, wo erst mit einer hohen Leistung das Ventil angesteuert wird und dann die Leistung durch Takten der Spannung reduziert wird. Messungen haben ergeben das die temperatur der Spulen erheblich herabgesetzt werden.


----------



## wackel_peter (13 September 2012)

es handelt sich um folgendes magentventil:
http://www.buschjost.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Ventildatenbank/product_datasheets/D82080.pdf

der ansatz mit dem stecker hört sich interessant an.
finde leider nichts passendes ( http://xn--ltze-0ra.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/products/catalog03/de/tk3_06.pdf ), wo muss ich suchen?
weißt du zufällig wo die stecker-geschichte preislich lag?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2012)

Schau mal hier http://www.luetze.de/Ventilstecker-mit-Energiereduz.696+M568e94bccb2.0.html


----------



## wackel_peter (13 September 2012)

ok, danke. dann will ich mal anrufen und hoffen, dass der preis unter 30€ liegt.


----------



## erzteufele (13 September 2012)

und wie wäre es mit einem Ventil das du nicht die ganze Zeit angesteuert lassen musst ;-)


----------



## wackel_peter (13 September 2012)

ich kann das magentventil nicht ändern. könntest du mir trotzdem einige beispiele zeigen?


----------



## mcert (22 September 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren. ...Beispiele sind immer anschaulicher.


----------

